# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  ARAPAHO BASIN STILL OPEN

## rivertrash

Mike Rs old stomping ground is up to its old tricks.  A-Basin has extended its ski season for another week and will now close on June 12!

----------


## stbartshopper

Wow- is that a record for a latest date?

----------


## LindaP

I heard that from our daughter, Dick; crazy! She's leaving today for her bachelorette party in Aspen....they have to go over Independence Pass, which just barely opened !

----------


## LindaP

I heard that from our daughter, Dick; crazy! She's leaving today for her bachelorette party in Aspen....they have to go over Independence Pass, which just barely opened !

----------


## rivertrash

> I heard that from our daughter, Dick; crazy! She's leaving today for her bachelorette party in Aspen....they have to go over Independence Pass, which just barely opened !



We drove up and arrived last Friday and as we got closer we saw the signs saying Independence Pass was open and it make my stomach rumble.  I don’t like IP at any time; much less when there is still ice and snow up there.  By the way, between Walsenberg and Minturn we had bright sunshine, rain, snow, sleet and small hail.  It’s that time of year.

----------


## rivertrash

> Wow- is that a record for a latest date?



Not sure if it’s a record, but do know they try to stay open every year till the first weekend in June.

----------


## MIke R

> Mike Rs old stomping ground is up to its old tricks.  A-Basin has extended its ski season for another week and will now close on June 12!




Its  good  but not that unusual in a good snow year ( like they ve  clearly had ) .......when I was a SBH Junie living in Colorado I used to ski A Basin the  day before I left for SBH as a way of closing out the ski season, because from SBH I usually went right to the Cape

----------


## BBT

> Not sure if its a record, but do know they try to stay open every year till the first weekend in June.



I recall it was around 1984 they kept it open until July 4th.

----------


## BBT

> I recall it was around 1984 they kept it open until July 4th.



Found this online in an article 
While A-Basin only has been open for the Fourth of July four times in the past, the ski area nearly made it in 2003, staying open until July 2 - but "we just couldn't hold on" that year, Hierholzer said.

----------


## MIke R

> Found this online in an article 
> While A-Basin only has been open for the Fourth of July four times in the past, the ski area nearly made it in 2003, staying open until July 2 - but "we just couldn't hold on" that year, Hierholzer said.



I was living out here and actually that was the one summer I stayed all summer and didn't do the Cape because Lena  was born in July....that was an epic ski season

----------


## jayhawkgirl

I just received an email that Arapahoe Basin is open this weekend for skiing.

----------


## MIke R

Yeah I saw that on Facebook ....pretty typical ....this is usually when they open

----------


## stbartshopper

Yesiree- opened yesterday-

http://arapahoebasin.com/Abasin/Default.aspx

----------

